# Newbie question-power/controller



## FWWR93 (Dec 8, 2018)

Hey all, So I am just trying to get into this hobby and I am trying to find a guide on what I need as far as controllers/wiring/etc I order to get my locomotive moving. My first layout will be on a single plywood sheet with, at the moment, a Genesis GP50. That’s for your help!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Control systems*



FWWR93 said:


> Hey all, So I am just trying to get into this hobby and I am trying to find a guide on what I need as far as controllers/wiring/etc I order to get my locomotive moving. My first layout will be on a single plywood sheet with, at the moment, a Genesis GP50. That’s for your help!


FWWR93;

You didn't mention a scale, or whether you plan on using DCC, or traditional DC control. If you're doing HO-scale on a 4x8 sheet, you won't be able to fit much main line trackage beyond an oval, two concentric ovals, or an oval and a figure 8. None of these small layouts should require much more than a pair of wires from the DC power pack, or DCC command station, to the track. If you want to run two trains, one on the inner loop, and another on the outer loop, the easy setup for DC would be to wire one power pack to each loop. If there are crossovers that let a train get from one loop to the other, then both rails need to have insulated rail joiners in the center of the crossover. 

DCC wiring would be even simpler. Just the one pair of wires from the track to the command station/controller. You wouldn't even need the insulated joiners in the crossover, unless it formed a reverse loop where a train can change it's direction of travel on the same track. In that case insulated joiners in both rails would be needed. Part six of the "How to build a better first layout" file I sent you on the "Introduce yourself here" section explains this further.

have fun;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:

Traction Fan


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here are several HO DC power packs that
would be suitable for a small layout such as yours.

https://www.google.com/search?q=HO+power+packs&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1

Here are several HO DCC control systems. Any of which
would be suitable for your layout if your loco has
a DCC decoder installed.

https://www.google.com/search?q=DCC+systems&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1

One DCC controller not shown is the Bachmann EZ.
It is less costly and easy to set up and use. For
a small layout it is ideal.

You could check Craigslist 'Toys and Games' or
their 'Collectibles' for used power packs and
controllers.

Don


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

You might consider an open frame 9x5 instead of a heavy 4x8 sheet of ply. Probably cheaper also. Make it with 1x3 around the outside with 1x2 "T'ed" for cross members and some 2" extruded foam to put the track on. The 5' width gets you wider turns!


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

You might also check out the Roco z21 system, which is wireless. You can download the app for iOS or Android (works on smartphones and tablets) to try it out before you buy.

It can work with wired controllers as well, but wireless is by far the best.

Go on YouTube and check videos on how it works.


----------

